# GE Junction



## kewing (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi All.

Would 530.85 be the appropriate code for metaplasia of the GE junction?  ICD-9 indicates using this code for the esophagus, but does not mention the GE junction.  I have not been able to find a reference that definitively states if the GE junction is considered part of the esophagus, part of the stomach or is its own entity.  (Got a lot of learning to do for ICD-10 )

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## kewing (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  I have talked to one person who feels 530.85 is correct, but does not have authoritative sources on the subject.

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## JEYCPC (Feb 28, 2012)

No answers but would love to see what others use.


----------

